# Flextex underlayment vs Ice & Water Shield



## asimo (Mar 16, 2015)

http://flextex.ca/

Any comment on this product? Flextex Platinum vs GAF / Certainteed ice & water shield?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Apples and oranges. One is a self stick I+W shield, the other is a non-self stick sythetic underlayment.:thumbup:


----------



## asimo (Mar 16, 2015)

sorry my bad , I really meant by DiamondDeck , not the IWS or weathguard . Their Flextex Platinum product is more flat and thicker than DiamondDeck it seems.


----------

